# median arcuate liagment release



## swalker2 (Sep 11, 2009)

can you tell me what code is most appropriate for this for celiac artery decompression
thank you


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 23, 2010)

*Calling all Expert Coders*

I am also having trouble locating the correct CPT code for this procedure, Laparoscopic release of median arcuate ligament due to celiac artery compression.  My diagnosis code is 447.4, and I am considering using 00770 as my anesthesia code, but I would still like a CPT code.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------

